
Brain's Expectations Affect Learning - laurex
https://psychcentral.com/news/2020/04/18/how-brains-expectations-affect-learning/155815.html
======
mromanuk
> “The brain appears to be particularly active when a learning strategy has to
> be changed while it takes significantly less energy to maintain a strategy,”
> Pleger noted

What should we do, for better learning? Not have any particular preference,
and don’t make a decision and force the brain to be open to new strategies.
I’m misreading this?

~~~
azhu
Go in with a playful attitude. It will help you balance being open with also
being decisive.
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=play+and+learning+resea...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=play+and+learning+research&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart)

------
downerending
Was I the only one wondering who Brian was?

~~~
atlacatl_sv
i read Brian as well

------
algon33
Anyone have a link to the original paper?

~~~
schuetze
I went back through the press release sources and found that it's actually
based off of two recent papers:

[1] [https://academic.oup.com/cercor/advance-article-
abstract/doi...](https://academic.oup.com/cercor/advance-article-
abstract/doi/10.1093/cercor/bhaa073/5810463?redirectedFrom=fulltext)

[2]
[https://www.jneurosci.org/content/early/2020/03/30/JNEUROSCI...](https://www.jneurosci.org/content/early/2020/03/30/JNEUROSCI.2904-19.2020)

------
alexfromapex
Isn't this essentially what backpropagation does in neural networks?

~~~
visarga
Backpropagation as we use it is not feasible in the brain, and is a general
algorithm, this case is more specific, it's actually reinforcement learning.

Expectations are part of RL, they measure if a strategy improves or not
compared with previous experience.

------
qwerty456127
What an itchy favicon.

